# My Hearthstone I



## kksalm (Jan 22, 2013)

It's huge! Doors are good, soapstone and outside components are very good. The firebox is shot, totally. I have no idea how the previous owner built a fire in it unless they were burning outside. Anyway, the firebox, everything inside, is broke, warped or missing. 
I'm wondering, I have an old insert that will just fit inside the soapstone walls. I'm thinking of cutting the insert open and installing some secondary burn tubes like I have on my Hearthstone Clydesdale. Take  off the inserts doors and use the Hearthsone I's doors, have the insert just kind of loose in there. 
What do you think?
Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Rich L (Jan 22, 2013)

kksalm said:


> It's huge! Doors are good, soapstone and outside components are very good. The firebox is shot, totally. I have no idea how the previous owner built a fire in it unless they were burning outside. Anyway, the firebox, everything inside, is broke, warped or missing.
> I'm wondering, I have an old insert that will just fit inside the soapstone walls. I'm thinking of cutting the insert open and installing some secondary burn tubes like I have on my Hearthstone Clydesdale. Take off the inserts doors and use the Hearthsone I's doors, have the insert just kind of loose in there.
> What do you think?
> Have a wonderful day!


 Man if you could get that thing up and running your heat worries would be over.You may still be able to get parts and know how from Jim at Hearthstone.I remember going outside in below zero weather in Maine just to cool off from the heat of a Hearthstone 1.


----------



## kksalm (Jan 22, 2013)

Now that I'm thinking about it and putting it out there, maybe I should look into a modern insert to stick in to it's massive chamber. The surrounding soapstone tiles are about an inch thick. I'd say a couple hundred pounds worth maybe. It's a thing of beauty that ought to be resurrected in any case. I would venture to guess if the parts were available for a rebuild it wouldn't be up to today's standards.
Keep warm!


----------



## defiant3 (Jan 23, 2013)

Those things ROCK!  Who cares about todays standards?  THAT is an awesome heater.  I'm about to rebuild one for a customer, all the cast parts and air tube together are like $600.00 ish with shipping, could be more to AK but tyat's short $ compared to most new stuff.  If you DO do it, get the Hearthstone cement. It definately works better w/the stone.

Good luck and happy heating


----------



## kksalm (Jan 23, 2013)

I like how you two think. I certainly could care less about today's stantards, other than my Clydesdale uses about a third of the wood my Defiant does. Ouch! However, $600.00? You've got me thinking about it. Would it be Jim at Hearthstone that I'd be soliciting a quote from? 
Thank you for your comments and suggestions.


----------



## Rich L (Jan 23, 2013)

defiant3 said:


> Those things ROCK! Who cares about todays standards? THAT is an awesome heater. I'm about to rebuild one for a customer, all the cast parts and air tube together are like $600.00 ish with shipping, could be more to AK but tyat's short $ compared to most new stuff. If you DO do it, get the Hearthstone cement. It definately works better w/the stone.
> 
> Good luck and happy heating


 Amen !


----------



## Rich L (Jan 23, 2013)

kksalm said:


> I like how you two think. I certainly could care less about today's stantards, other than my Clydesdale uses about a third of the wood my Defiant does. Ouch! However, $600.00? You've got me thinking about it. Would it be Jim at Hearthstone that I'd be soliciting a quote from?
> Thank you for your comments and suggestions.


Yes,ask for Jim Casevantes.I may have the spelling wrong.They'll know who he is.


----------



## kksalm (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi
Searching the Hearthstone site it appears they recommend going through a dealer for replacement parts. I can't find a link to Jim, should I just post an inquiry in general at Hearthstone.com?
Thank you for your help.


----------



## Rich L (Jan 25, 2013)

kksalm said:


> Hi
> Searching the Hearthstone site it appears they recommend going through a dealer for replacement parts. I can't find a link to Jim, should I just post an inquiry in general at Hearthstone.com?
> Thank you for your help.


 Yo kksalm the number I have for Hearthstone is 802-888-5232.Hope this helps.


----------



## Defiant (Jan 26, 2013)

kksalm said:


> Now that I'm thinking about it and putting it out there, maybe I should look into a modern insert to stick in to it's massive chamber. The surrounding soapstone tiles are about an inch thick. I'd say a couple hundred pounds worth maybe. It's a thing of beauty that ought to be resurrected in any case. I would venture to guess if the parts were available for a rebuild it wouldn't be up to today's standards.
> Keep warm!


I rebuilt one a couple of years back, ( replaced tube, baffle, damper, and back plate) was not a big deal and the stove rocks like it is brand new.


----------



## kksalm (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for the number and encouragement. I'm going to call on Monday.
Cheers!


----------



## Defiant (Jan 26, 2013)

This place is pricey but does have the parts, better off going through a dealer or the factory itself. Good Luck 

http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/68/catalogs/Wood-and-Coal-Stove-Manufacturers-Cross-Reference.html


----------



## Motor7 (Jan 26, 2013)

Defiant said:


> I rebuilt one a couple of years back, ( replaced tube, baffle, damper, and back plate) was not a big deal and the stove rocks like it is brand new.


 
Same here, mine is purring along right now at about 450 degrees. Post up some pictures of the interior so we can see what your talking about.

Here is my re-build thread, it might help:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...-re-building-the-beast-hearthstone-h-i.41282/


----------



## Defiant (Jan 26, 2013)

Motor7 said:


> Same here, mine is purring along right now at about 450 degrees. Post up some pictures of the interior so we can see what your talking about.
> 
> Here is my re-build thread, it might help:
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...-re-building-the-beast-hearthstone-h-i.41282/


Nice work


----------



## Motor7 (Jan 26, 2013)

Defiant, how did your look before the new parts?


----------



## Defiant (Jan 26, 2013)

Very Similar to yours, it was for a customer and I did it in her house due to the size of the stove. One day tear down and order parts, when parts came in it only took about an hour to rebuild. Wish I took photo's. Did it 3 years ago and she still calls every season on how happy she is.


----------



## Motor7 (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah I am loving mine & it was worth the work. 

KK, as far as building a new firebox inside of the box I guess it's possible but it sure sounds like a lot of work. If it is in fact really toast I would consider parting out that stove to fund a new(er) one. Several H1 parts are no longer made and will probably sell pretty quick. I am still looking for the Bi-metallic coil that controls the primary intake....been looking for a long time now.


----------



## Defiant (Jan 26, 2013)

M7 I may have a used one, give me some time and don't get excited yet.


----------



## scooby074 (Jan 26, 2013)

Motor7 said:


> Same here, mine is purring along right now at about 450 degrees. Post up some pictures of the interior so we can see what your talking about.
> 
> Here is my re-build thread, it might help:
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...-re-building-the-beast-hearthstone-h-i.41282/


 
That thing is a beast!! Great rebuild!


----------



## raybonz (Jan 26, 2013)

No pics??? This never happened!  Need before AND after pics ..

Ray


----------



## Defiant (Jan 26, 2013)

Follow the link he put up bonz.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/...-re-building-the-beast-hearthstone-h-i.41282/


----------



## raybonz (Jan 26, 2013)

Defiant said:


> Follow the link he put up bonz.
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/...-re-building-the-beast-hearthstone-h-i.41282/


Sorry I missed that! Yes he did a great job and a nice stove cheap.. Man that thing took a beating!

Ray


----------



## Motor7 (Jan 26, 2013)

Defiant said:


> M7 I may have a used one, give me some time and don't get excited yet.


 
How about a Tim Allen grunt?


----------



## kksalm (Jan 26, 2013)

I can take pictures with my ipad2. I know there's photo sharing sites, any recommendations for the best one? This is probably covered on FAQ this site? I'll muddle my way through, please have patience. 
Thanks for the latest links, just what I need to increase the excitement of a rebuild.
Thanks!


----------



## raybonz (Jan 26, 2013)

kksalm said:


> I can take pictures with my ipad2. I know there's photo sharing sites, any recommendations for the best one? This is probably covered on FAQ this site? I'll muddle my way through, please have patience.
> Thanks for the latest links, just what I need to increase the excitement of a rebuild.
> Thanks!


Just post your pics up to the forum with your iPad  I do this with the iPhone 4 and it works..

Ray


----------



## Defiant (Jan 26, 2013)

Motor7 said:


> How about a Tim Allen grunt?


Had to do it


----------



## kksalm (Jan 27, 2013)

Test post with pics?.... Nothing works with upload a file, my attachments, or more options, next to the post reply button.  iPad 2 is same generation of iPhone 3 so maybe your iPhone 4 has a way that I don't? 
I'll figure it out, eventually. Maybe.


----------



## raybonz (Jan 27, 2013)

Defiant said:


> Had to do it



That was a great show! Tim Allen is a funny guy! 

Ray


----------



## Motor7 (Jan 27, 2013)

Get a free photo host site(I use Photobucket). Upload pic's there, then click on the images "direct ink" & copy it. Here on the forum reply, click on that little tree, paste the link there then hit "post reply". The image will show on the thread...easy eh?

I went to see Tim Allen do his stand-up routine way back when. My cheeks(on my FACE) hurt for several days because I laughed so hard for so long...the guy is really talented.


----------



## kksalm (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm testing, don't mind me....
http://pbckt.com/pN.JkeR8b


----------



## Motor7 (Jan 28, 2013)

KK, top right of you photobucket photo, click on that gear wheel.....then on "Get Links", then copy the "Direct Link"...then come back here and paste it in the image link. Go forth and multiply...........


----------



## kksalm (Jan 28, 2013)

I can't find an image link.i have upload a file that I can't do anything on, my attachments that has Defiant's jpg that I can't do anything with, and Preview. I copied the direct link in photobucket and can paste it here 
http://s1276.photobucket.com/albums/y470/kksalm/Snapbucket/
There's no image link to paste it to.
Thanks for your help, it's much appreciated.


----------



## Motor7 (Jan 28, 2013)

You have to start a reply(here on Hearth), then click on the "tree" icon above where you are replying. When you do that a box will appear that says "enter image url" ...paste the photobucket direct link there, then click "insert'.....then click below..."post reply".


----------



## Motor7 (Jan 28, 2013)

I know it is like learning chinese before dinner, but keep at it.....when it happens it will be very enlightening......:


----------



## kksalm (Jan 28, 2013)

Starting reply, there's no tree, only an ad for draw collar. Remember, I'm on an ipad2, no flash which maybe I need?
It's probably time to fire up "the new computer" in which case I'll likely be posting pictures days from now.
Thanks!


----------



## Motor7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hmmm...sorry no I-pad here...no help...................


----------



## new england tommy (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello, I am new here, I dont want to hickjack a thread, I hope thisquestion is close enough for all. I have been using an original H 1 all season so far with decent results.  It runs a  little smokey with flu temps 250 - 300 18" up the stack.

 Motor7, I think you or triage took the stove all down. Are the primary air supply tubes tough to remove, any advice? I think one of you mentioned that they were full of ash and I am pretty sure this is probably common with these stoves. I know mine are full from where i can see.

To the OP, rebuild this beast, mine heats almost 2000 sq feet home, from the basement and 
temps in the teens, with over night burns and sometimes flames after 8 hours. We decided to make some living space in he basement to enjoy the stove more often. We do use a lot of wood.



Anybody else make mods to this? How about the secondary burn tube, bigger holes?


----------



## Motor7 (Feb 4, 2013)

Tommy here is the H1 manual which has a IPL down on the last couple of pages:

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/images/uploads/H-1-2manual.pdf

The diagram of the HI is not that great and does not really show the Primary air vents that are at the bottom on both sides...but they are there and ash can pack those vent slots so good you can't even tell there are supposed to be slots. If you follow the Primary air path from where it comes in at the rear flapper, you can see it goes in, straight down, then forward(lower left of firebox) then through the crossover tube, then straight back(lower right of firebox).

You don't need to do a complete dis-assembly. I would remove the baffle first, through the front doors look up and on each side is one bolt sticking through the baffle with double nuts on it. Spray them down a few times with a penetrator like Blaster or Kroil & let them soak.

Get out your shop vac & a roll of duct tape & a small (1/2" or 3/4") diameter rubber hose 1' long or so. Tape the hose to the nozzle of the vacuum and start cleaning the Primary air slots on both sides of the firebox floor. If they are really packed and you can't get them clean there are visible bolts to remove the two side air vents. The crossover tube in front(floor of the firebox) that connects the two does not have air slots so it usually does not need to be removed.

Spray a penetrator on any bolt/nut that you are going to try and remove. Years of burning really makes them stick and forcing them will snap the bolts. Remove the nuts on the baffle and the baffle drops forward. It's two piece, so you can remove it through the door. Vacuum & clean the baffle and it's mounting area. I didn't bother to take off the rear and right side cast iron heat shields, as I figure more ash behind those is a good thing.

Make sure the Primary flapper & it's air intake bi-metalllic coil is set and functioning correctly. If it's not then you are either not getting enough air or too much. Check your damper and make sure it is functioning correctly. Inspect the secondary air tube for burn through or warping.

Check your flue & sweep it while your at it. Reassemble everything & you should be able to cruise between 420 and 500 degrees flue temp. This whole clean out should only take an hour or two. If you do break a bolt, just go to the hardware store & replace with an equal sized stainless steel one. 

Good luck, take some pictures and post them up on a new thread....we like pictures


----------



## Motor7 (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh, and the holes in the secondary are pretty big, I don't think there would be much gain by making them bigger. I do think that a second set of secondarys would be beneficial, but have not contemplated it much further yet. I don't think it would be a big deal to add them though and we would burn less wood with more efficient secondary's.


----------



## begreen (Feb 4, 2013)

If I was contemplating a secondary mod on the H1 I would changing the location. The secondary tube is low in the firebox. I'd pipe it up along the sides and make a double tube rack under the baffle. I think this could be done with 1/" black iron pipe. You'd need a way to keep it solidly mounted and I'm not sure how well the baffle would handle the additional heat. Maybe put a sheet of vermiculite on top of the tubes?


----------



## Motor7 (Feb 4, 2013)

BG I agree, I don't like how low the secondary is in the Hearthstone design. I would use that tube(solid, no holes) for the preheat, turn it then run it up under the top of the baffle like you mentioned, then across....maybe branching into two smaller diameter tubes. 

I would love to be privy to the HS design team's notes that worked on this stove....have to wonder if they tried these things then discarded them for performance reasons. I can't help but think that we could improve the burn since it is easy to make one smoke if you don't pay attention.


----------



## Defiant (Feb 4, 2013)

Defiant said:


> M7 I may have a used one, give me some time and don't get excited yet.


I found it, but the part where it is threaded was snapped off ARGGHH!!


----------



## new england tommy (Feb 4, 2013)

thanks for the info. I think I will try a combo of shop vac and compressed air to empty the side air manifolds for now. The idea of snapping something in heating season doesnt sound too good. I never thought of cleaning above the baffle, I cleaned it from the top flue port when it was installed, I would think its still good. Is that problematic with this stove?

My H1 has multiple personalities. I have great draft and dry wood. Sometimes it is a little smokey, or not, sometimes it eats wood, then sometimes not. Sometimes i have blue flames in the morning after 8 hours and sometimes just enough coals to stoke another. I think cleaning the side baffles should help.

I agree that another set of secondaries would help. That baffle is probably 3/8, i think it should take the heat.
Defiant, that bi metal damper lever may be salvagable. If it can get some new threads, having the coil closer to the stove may help its reaction time.


----------



## new england tommy (Feb 4, 2013)

I can try to take a photo of the clean baffle.  Or does anybody need to see something specific?


----------



## Motor7 (Feb 4, 2013)

Defiant said:


> I found it, but the part where it is threaded was snapped off ARGGHH!!


 
Is the coil intact or do you mean it was snapped off and gone? If not shoot me a pic & maybe it's salvageable.

Tommy I forgot to ask is yours a rear flue or top flue? Mine is a top, so if you don't remove the baffle or block it off when sweeping, all the crap falls on top of it and could cause draft issues. Also, be careful with the compressed air as to not blow it into the crossover. A pick and vacuum should get it all just take your time.

KK sorry man we are just hijacking this thread onto a train bound for ???


----------



## kksalm (Feb 5, 2013)

No worries on the hijack, it's turned into an awesome thread. I've gotten sidetracked on another project and I'm about to return to working on my 1979 H1. All the interesting posts in my absence certainly apply to what I'm about to do with my stove. As an interesting side note, I've had my stove for over a year now and my wife doesn't even know about it. It's been under this and that in my shop kind of disguised if she ever comes out to shoot pool or grab a paint brush. Looks like its about to be discovered and I'll be reminded of the "something comes in, something goes out" rule. The H1 is hard to pretend it isn't here. Thanks for continuing on with this thread.


----------



## Motor7 (Feb 5, 2013)

KK when you get going you are just gonna have to figure out the pic thing.......we want to see the re-build progress.


----------



## kksalm (Feb 6, 2013)

You mean, like this?


----------



## kksalm (Feb 6, 2013)

So far I can only show pictures one at a time


----------



## kksalm (Feb 6, 2013)

Another view. I think my intake was pre coil, I don't have the coil thing described in previous postings


----------



## kksalm (Feb 6, 2013)

Oops


----------



## kksalm (Feb 6, 2013)

The damage done


----------



## kksalm (Feb 6, 2013)

And one more
Best regards!


----------



## kksalm (Feb 6, 2013)

Messed up again, if this is the third same picture I'm giving up for now. If not, it's the view looking through the side door.
Cheers!


----------



## kksalm (Feb 6, 2013)

Footnotes to my previuos photo uploading dilemma. I recently downloaded the camera! app which is camera awesome to my iPad 2. Upon taking a picture in that app you have several options for sharing. I picked Photobucket and now can do a simple "one click" to move my photo onto Photobucket and to my account. I then have several options, one of which was copying from my Photobucket account and pasting the URL link onto this Hearth.com "post reply" site as suggested on this thread. The result is, I can now share a photo, one comment at a time.


----------



## Motor7 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey glad to see the pic's.

Interesting, your stove is way different then my '86. Is that a CAT on top of the stove? If so someone had to have retrofitted it since HI's never had a CAT. What year is yours? Also, yes yours does not have the rear primary tube nor the piping for it that runs around the bottom of the firebox. You primary must be the spin wheels on both sides.

Looks like all you need is a new baffle & secondary tube. I would not worry too much about that heat shield on the back wall since those cracks won't hurt it at all. I really don't think the firebox is "shot"...just needs a little work.


----------



## kksalm (Feb 6, 2013)

The plate on the back says 7/10/79. I found the CAT fitted loosely in the hole In the curved portion of the casting that directs the fire forward which is badly warped. This is a picture looking down the flue from above the stove.


----------



## Motor7 (Feb 6, 2013)

Yeah I saw the CAT "pocket" with the shield below it. I think that stove had a very industrious previous owner. I wonder if the CAT aided in the overheat demise of those parts?


----------



## begreen (Feb 7, 2013)

I thought it might be the opposite. The secondary tube ruptured and started acting like a blow torch in the center of the firebox. I've seen this happen in another non-cat H1.


----------



## raybonz (Feb 7, 2013)

That makes sense to me BG.. With a good secondary burn I would imagine a tube could like behave like a blow torch and burn steel..

Ray


----------



## new england tommy (Feb 7, 2013)

yes, yours if certainly pre bi metal coil flapper control and primary intake. It the only intake the knob?

M7, I have the top oval flue outlet. 

I will get to pictures this weekend during the storm of all storms.


----------



## kksalm (Feb 8, 2013)

There's an intake on the side that the intake for the pipe is on. There's also an intake on the side loading door.
Three in all. Now that I'm cleaning it up a bit I'm back to my original idea. This is basically a very large box made of soapstone crying out to contain an efficient modern EPA approved wood stove. So far the measurement inside is at least 27 inches wide by 18 inches deep. I'll let you know the height as soon as if finish the dismantle. It's one large soapstone box, with flue.
Best regards and thanks for the input.


----------



## Motor7 (Feb 9, 2013)

KK a CAT in there would be neat. I don't see why you can't do that it's just going to take some thought. 

For the CAT stove guys, do most of them have secondaries or just CAT's?

Tommy, pull down that baffle & clean behind it when you get a chance.


----------



## Rich L (Feb 9, 2013)

Is that really a Hearthstone 1? I don't recognize the model.


----------



## kksalm (Feb 9, 2013)

The tag on the back shows thw model as simply Hearthstone. I can't make out a 1 as its a little faded. It doesn't look like there's enough space in the box for the 1 either.


----------



## Rich L (Feb 9, 2013)

What is the build date? Does it say 1979 or 1970 ?I can't tell.If it's 1970 it may pre-date the 1 as we know it.


----------



## Motor7 (Feb 9, 2013)

It's identical to my HI except for the Primary tube & flapper in the rear. The easiest way to tell is to count the stones across the top of the stove:


----------



## new england tommy (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## new england tommy (Feb 9, 2013)

m7, I will get in there and clean it. I let it cool for a little the other day to clean out the side manifolds. I need a stroger vacuum to clean it all out. This is certainly one drawback of the stove, ash is sure to get in there and rob air capacity and performance.
Kk, i get adding an efficiant stove inside but it would seem to limit the fuel capacity. What about adding a late model set of secondaries.? In my opinion the bi metal coil controls air well, but it shouldnt really choke down because it will get a little smokey. If it had a better air induction, I think it would burn cleaner.


----------



## Motor7 (Feb 10, 2013)

Good looking HI Tommy! Tap those door hinge pins down every now and then so the door does not fall off expectantly & get damaged. The stone on mine is very plain compared to others here...I really prefer those dark stones better. Anyway, this spring I am re-painting the frame black. The brown changed color so much it now looks like primer and it's wearing off all over the place.


----------



## Motor7 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks to Defiant, my 3 year search for the bi-metallic coil primary control is over! The threads were snapped off so I just welded a bolt on the shaft, straightened out the bracket & coil then installed it on my H1. Now I just have to wait a few days until it gets cold again so I can do the final adjustments while the stove is running(almost 60 here today).

If your noticing that the primary inlet flapper look different, it is. That part is also not available so I fabbed one up out of Stainless Steel..... I think it's better then the original  one












I'll update it's performance later.........THANKS JOE!


----------



## Motor7 (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm still playing with the bi-metal control, but it's almost perfect. An unexpected benifit is that the glass cleared up and is staying clean. This means that the stove no longer in my manual intake control gets choked back anymore. As soon as it cools down the primary opens up allowing more air in for cleaner burns.

This was a re-load on coals after a 8 hr burn. I threw some large Hemlock splits in and this is a video what was going on 15 min later at 506 flue temp:

http://s271.beta.photobucket.com/user/motorseven/media/HIsecondaryburn006.mp4.html

Pretty cool secondary action eh?

And if anyone can tell me how to imbed this video it would be appreciated. I tried all the links provided by Photobucket here & none worked.

I can imbed a standard pic no problem:


----------

